# STD and repeat TOC in pregnancy



## tag60 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a note where the provider states the pregnant patient had an STD, was treated for it, and a TOC has already come back negative -- but he has ordered a repeat TOC to be done in the later weeks of pregnancy (e.g, 36). The provider chose a code for the STD in pregnancy, but I question whether to use this as the patient is currently cured. Or should I use a personal history code instead?

Thanks in advance!


----------

